# swinley forest fire



## Rouge Penguin (4 May 2011)

Is it closed and which part is it?


----------



## style over speed (4 May 2011)

have a look here for the latest: gorrick news

yesterdays road closures were:

There are a number of road closures towards the south of Bracknell Forest and particularly around the Nine Mile Ride and Crowthorne areas. Roads currently closed include:​


Bracknell Road junction with Brookers Row​
Owlsmoor Road junction with Rackstraw Road​
Old Wokingham Road junction with Brookers Row​
Nine Mile Ride junction with Look Out​
Hanworth roundabout junction with Crowthorne Road​
Foresters Way junction with Magdelene Road​
Old Wokingham Road junction with Nine Mile Ride​
Owlsmoor Road junction with Evenlode Way​
Bracknell Road junction with Old Wokingham Road​
South Road Junction with Nine Mile Ride​


----------



## Norm (4 May 2011)

The forest is closed, along with both The Lookout and Coral Reef. 

The news reports showed much of what looked to be Caesar's Camp smouldering, the winds yesterday took most of the fire out to the west, on the Crowthorne side, but I'm guessing that it'll be shut for a while to come yet. 

Luckily, it didn't seem to develop into a huge fire, more a smouldering of the undergrowth, so many of the trees appear to be only superficially damaged. Even thought it's man-made, let's hope they regrow quickly, it's a fine playground.


----------



## Rouge Penguin (4 May 2011)

I was hoping to ride there on Sunday, looks like its peeslake(sp) then.


----------



## Muddy Ground (4 May 2011)

Time for the Panaracer FIRE XC Pro tyres then?


----------



## Munchkin100 (4 May 2011)

R I P Swinley, this will take decades to recover.... arsonist what  grrrrrrrrrr


----------

